# Swimmer Escort - Durango whitewater park on Sunday



## Doomedq (May 2, 2017)

I am surprised that the river looks a bit better with the higher water of the two low head dams. The river right line also looks like it would be a lot of fun


----------



## kevinthediltz (May 30, 2012)

Doomedq said:


> I am surprised that the river looks a bit better with the higher water of the two low head dams. The river right line also looks like it would be a lot of fun


Some rocks have moved on the river left line and broken up that bad hydraulic. At 3200 is was pretty much green water over there. Flows are dropping now and river left is still good to go. It seems nature took care of the "Hole that ate Durango."


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah...Great Falls of Durango. Such a fun time surfing Sunday with the high flows.


----------

